# Getting ready to clean a Stanley No 5 post war



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Getting into the habit of taking "Before" photos. 

This should clean up really well. Looks pretty good underneath. 

The side of the frog are painted orange. Never saw that before. Anybody know about that? Also the lever cap is plated with red behind the logo but has a straight slot instead of kidney. Any ideas on this one? Couldn't find this info on the dating site.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Happy to see you taking the before pictures. :thumbsup:

This does not look to be in bad shape.

Hyperkitten has something of interest in the Type 13 details.

I have a lever cap with straight hole with orange paint.

"Type 13. Planes made by Stanley 1925-1928. 

All of the features of the previous, except:
U.S. PAT. APR-19-10 is the only stuff cast behind the frog.
"STANLEY", in a notched rectangle, makes its debut on the lever cap. The original type study doesn't mention it, but there are several treatments of the lever cap, where its finish and the background color of the notched rectangle follow what seems to be a 'style du jour'. I can't date accurately when each of these lever cap treatments occured, but I can list the order in which I believe they were made: 

The lever cap is machined and finished as before, with the notched rectangle's background japanned. I believe this to be the earliest since the earliest Bed Rock planes have lever caps of the same treatment (Bed Rock lever caps always had some embossing on them, and the earliest ones have the japanned background). My experience tells me that this lever cap treatment is rather uncommon. 
The entire lever cap is entirely nickel plated, including the background of the notched rectangle. 
The lever cap is nickel plated, but the notched rectangle's background is painted in Stanley's trademark orange color. 
For a short period, with the lever cap nickel plated, the notched rectangle's background is decidedly reddish in color. This may due to Stanley's working relationship with Winchester, whose planes have the same color. Either that, or someone sabotaged Stanley's orange paint supply. 
The later planes have a yellow background in the notched rectangle. These planes typically have the rounded iron. 
 
Another thing not mentioned in the type study is that on some examples the frogs have an orange overpaint on them. When this was done is during the 20's. Why it was done is unknown. It may have been for a large customer, like New York City's school system, to signify that these planes belonged to someone else as an attmept to counter those with bad intent. Or, it simply may have been that the dude who discovered the vivid color for Cheetos was ahead of his time, and wanted to start cashing in. You take your pick on a theory here."


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

i saw that but this doesnt have the patent date in the rear and it has a front knob ring


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

gideon said:


> i saw that but this doesnt have the patent date in the rear and it has a front knob ring


A big unknown is whether any parts have been replaced over the years.

The frog could also have been painted by the owner or the company which bought it.

Are you going to leave the frog this colour or like the Stone's song "Paint it black"?


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

probably leave it that color. i think the rest of the nickel plating on the lever cap is going to come off tho. 

i just want it as a user.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I've had several of the orange frogs. I've read it was to compete with the Millers Falls red frog, but it didn't last long. I'm pretty sure all of the ones I had were SW as well.

They are not extremely rare but tend to have a slightly higher retail value, as do most SW vintages.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

timetestedtools said:


> I've had several of the orange frogs. I've read it was to compete with the Millers Falls red frog, but it didn't last long. I'm pretty sure all of the ones I had were SW as well.
> 
> They are not extremely rare but tend to have a slightly higher retail value, as do most SW vintages.



Why do the SW's have more value? I come across the type 13 planes very frequently, more so than any other vintages? Seems there's plenty out there.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

I agree with the decision to keep the orange frog. It is part of the history. 

Excuse my ignorance, but what is SW?

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Phaedrus said:


> I agree with the decision to keep the orange frog. It is part of the history.
> 
> Excuse my ignorance, but what is SW?


I think it is abbreviation for Stanley Works.

Following text is for Type 12 in the HyperKitten type study site.

"_A series of logo changes are found on these planes. All 3 of the logos are the result of the merger between Stanley Rule and Level, the tool producer, and The Stanley Works, the hardware producer. A notched rectangle, in which the word "STANLEY" is stamped, sits over a heart-shaped design, in which the letters "S.W." are stamped. The "S.W." stands for The Stanley Works, and "STANLEY", obviously, stands for the rule and level firm. The heart-shape is a memorial to The Stanley Works long-time president, William Hart. The first version of the logo has "NEW BRITAIN," "CONN. U.S.A." in two lines under the heart, and dates from around 1920. The next version, dating from 1921-1922, just has "MADE IN U.S.A" below the heart, in one line that is longer than the length of the notched rectangle. The final logo, dating from 1923-1935, is identical to the second, but the "MADE IN U.S.A." line is a hair shorter than the length of the notched rectangle. These new logos are know as the "sweetheart" logo in the tool collecting biz._ "


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Stanley works is correct, but its known as sweetheart. Its an SW encapsulated in a heart. It was a dedication to William Hart a long time Stanley president. They are just a little more desirable to some collectors and users alike.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the history lesson. I have heard that logo referred to as sweetheart, but never SW. 

Gideon, I look forward to seeing how this plane cleans up!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's a type 14 or 15 or a frankenplane of sorts.

She ain't much to look at but cleaned up and working well.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

> She ain't much to look at but cleaned up and working well.


I disagree man. Put a little oil on that wood and she'll be absolutely gorgeous. I love the orange frog!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

gideon said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a type 14 or 15 or a frankenplane of sorts.
> 
> She ain't much to look at but cleaned up and working well.


Cleaned up very nice. I am with Don, put some finish on the knob and tote. It will look even better.

I like Tru-Oil for an easy to apply hard finish.

I was on another forum browsing the other day and a person posted a picture of their plane cupboard. Lots of vintage hand planes. A couple had the same colour frog as yours. So they are around.


----------

